# Concert pics



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I won tickets to go see Bret Michaels at the Wildhorse Friday night, thought I would share some pics. Laurie went with me, we had general admission tickets and were about 20 ft from the stage, can't beat that!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*very cool*

I would love to see what he looks like without the hat/bandanna.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

XForce Girl said:


> I would love to see what he looks like without the hat/bandanna.


DITTO!

Awesome pics!! Looks like a good time!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> I would love to see what he looks like without the hat/bandanna.


I would rather see him without a shirt....or whatever....just so long as that hair is hangin down it can be pulled on........

Who just said that...who is logged in under my name....:teeth:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

OMG!! That is too sweet Shanna!!! You musta been.........well nevermind!!


----------



## Ackie (Feb 19, 2010)

Brett Shmet! I bet he looks very bald under his bandana and wig! I guess women have the right to drool! HAHAHAHA Women women women! Thats all I gotta say!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Bald is beautiful baby!!!


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG!!! I was in love with him when I was in high school!!! He's still smokin hot!!! Your so lucky!!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is awesome, Shanna!!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Bald is beautiful baby!!!


Couldn't have said it better myself!!! I am personally a big fan of the bald head (don't know why.......)


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I would rather see him without a shirt....or whatever....just so long as that hair is hangin down it can be pulled on........
> 
> Who just said that...who is logged in under my name....:teeth:


Don't you hate it when someone hacks into your username....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!!! I am personally a big fan of the bald head (don't know why.......)





TN- archerychic said:


> Don't you hate it when someone hacks into your username....


I don't know why you like bald either....lol...mine is but just not as much as yours....his is slowly sliding off the sides and back...

I know, I just don't know how folks can hack into my stuff like that when I am here at work..lol


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats right baby!!! Dont you forget it



TN- archerychic said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!!! I am personally a big fan of the bald head (don't know why.......)


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome!! Those are great pics! He is soooooooo HOT!


----------



## Chaos Goddess (Mar 21, 2010)

I am sooooooo JEALOUS!!!! Hope you had a great time!! I know I would have!!
:band:


----------

